# Zyprexa!!!!!



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I am on 10mg of Zyprexa and i am going down to 5mg tonight.

I cannot stand Zeprexa.







My symtoms and mostly uncontrolled jerking legs etc.

I cannot write neat because of the shaking.
I think Zyprexa is also increasing my Anxiety.









-Zach


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

are you gonna stop taking it?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Hopefully soon. The side effects are too much. I cant hike anymore because of the uncontrollable body jerking.
I am taking a side effect med but it does not seem to help.


----------



## wuzzy (Aug 29, 2006)

Well i just weaned myself off a 100 mg Zoloft a day. The last coupler of weeks have seen me a little edgy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> I cannot write neat because of the shaking.
> I think Zyprexa is also increasing my Anxiety.


I hope you guys are weening slowly. Here's a good guide on how to from the Icarus Project:

http://theicarusproject.net/downloads/ComingOffPsychDrugsHarmReductGuide1Edonline.pdf

Zyprexa makes you gain a lot of weight. I know people who gained 20 lbs in a month. Yuck. Sounds like you may have some tardive dyskenesia issues too.

This can happen at the extremities too it says.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tardive_dyskinesia

Good luck and read the guide pdf.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I hope you told your doctor about the side effects right away because it sounds like that illness you can get from taking anti psychotics too long...


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

umm im just strating this med today. ffs, now i dont wanna take the damn things! how long were you taking them for buddy? i was prescribed it for thought dissociation, and sleep problems.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

dancingwobbler said:


> umm im just strating this med today. ffs, now i dont wanna take the damn things! how long were you taking them for buddy? i was prescribed it for thought dissociation, and sleep problems.


I have been taking them for about 2 months.
I am taking 5mg of Zyprexa now.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

So called fasciculations and jerking muscles are physical symptoms of anxiety.

Look up here :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benign_fasciculation_syndrome

I can relate to the increased anxiety. I was put on Risperdal because of the DP, and my anxiety went skyrocket. Needless to say, that the first
side-effect of Risperdal is anxiety and agitation








I wonder where those doctors bought their diplomas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> I wonder where those doctors bought their diplomas.


From the bank called Big-Pharma


----------

